# advertising pop-up?!!



## joezilla11 (Sep 26, 2013)

I cant click anything on here without this advertisment popping up?! anyone else getting this? at first I thought it had something to do with the hack that happened or I had a virus but it gives me the option to skip the ad brings me back to this site. if they did that on purpose that's the worst idea ever.


----------



## ctateusa (Sep 26, 2013)

I have to agree I am getting it and so is DD I know I talked to him today and last night we couldnt even get past it. This morning I can finally get around it but I cant figure out how to keep it from taking me there each time I open a thread or come back to the site and its getting really annoying.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Sep 26, 2013)

Same problem here and judging by the lack of posts on other forums many haven't figured out how to get past it nor has admin cleansed the site either.
Worst things ever..........


Take care.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 26, 2013)

yes something called linksbucks its hijacked my access at entry. I only just got on now dunno how maybe its been cleansed


----------



## Goose IBEW (Sep 26, 2013)

Bugged me on PC earlier, not affected by phone for some reason.


----------



## joezilla11 (Sep 26, 2013)

yea it was on my phone too that's why I thought it was with the site. I didn't know websites could get viruses vs just your computer. relieved to see it fixed tho!


----------



## 68 Buick (Sep 26, 2013)

I thought it was just me. Haven't been able to get on all day till just now. I have had nothing but problems since the time of being hacked.


----------



## zogger (Sep 26, 2013)

It only happens if you have javascript enabled.

I will tell you right now, if anyone is just willy nilly surfing around the net with javascript fully enabled, just this site giving you a popup is the least of your online worries. If you are getting a popup, you need to spend some time and learn some bare minimum, and I mean *bare* minimum computer security.

Research how to control websites access with regards to active scripting for your appropriate operating system and web browser. Just do it. Don't ask me, do your own research, too many operating systems and browsers out there. Google it up.

Me..javascript OFF, default blacklist everything, and very selective whitelisting just some domains on a temporary session basis.

I am not a professional tree climber (I like reading here and on logging though, to learn stuff), but I AM a nerd. Ignore this message if you want to....surfing with javascript totally enabled is ..hmm..appropriate analogy here... (as in what would you think if someone posted this) like joe homeowner "Hi guys! got me a big ole dead branch up in this rotten tree, guess you call it a hazard, I can climb a tree, I was a kid a long time ago! gonna take grandpappys 28 lb belchfyre magnum up there and whack that limb..no..ain't got no gear, how hard is this really? I mean just a little tree climbing with no safety line and one handing a big saw, this is doable, right?? Save me some money?? Got me a real big ole ladder,too...."

.....your call to educate yourselves or not. I have reciprocated my forum duty here and expounded on something I know something about. About all I can offer back as thanks for what I learned so far about climbing/rigging/trimming.


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't figure out how to dis enable (unenable) JavaScript on this iPad....sigh.
Trying to access Arboristsite has been kinda hit or miss lately. Especially in the early morning.


----------



## zogger (Sep 26, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Can't figure out how to dis enable (unenable) JavaScript on this iPad....sigh.
> Trying to access Arboristsite has been kinda hit or miss lately. Especially in the early morning.



I found this, maybe it will help

How to enable or disable JavaScript on iPad - YouTube


----------



## griffonks (Sep 26, 2013)

zogger said:


> It only happens if you have javascript enabled.
> 
> I will tell you right now, if anyone is just willy nilly surfing around the net with javascript fully enabled, just this site giving you a popup is the least of your online worries. If you are getting a popup, you need to spend some time and learn some bare minimum, and I mean *bare* minimum computer security.
> 
> ...



thank you Zogger, I added the NOScript Security Suite to Firefox now my laptop is able to access AS. I had no idea you were a nerd....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 26, 2013)

Not sure about ipad but on my iphone 4 i had to:

Go to setttings
Go down to Safari and click it
Scroll all the way down to "advanced" click it and where you see "javascript" turn it off


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 26, 2013)

zogger said:


> I found this, maybe it will help
> 
> How to enable or disable JavaScript on iPad - YouTube



Excellent link - Thanks Zogger!


----------



## aolsen (Sep 27, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Not sure about ipad but on my iphone 4 i had to:
> 
> Go to setttings
> Go down to Safari and click it
> Scroll all the way down to "advanced" click it and where you see "javascript" turn it off



That works to cure the pop-ups on this site for a iPhone or iPad 2. The problem I found is that once JAVA is turned off on my iPad, sites like Yahoo.com and MSN.com don't function correctly. I only get part of the screen.

It does work for this site though. I just deactivate it right before jumping on here.


Andy


----------



## Cupocoffee (Sep 28, 2013)

*How to turn off Java in Safari*

While in Safari
Click Safari in top left corner
Select Preferences
Select Security
Uncheck JavaScript
I also unchecked Allow Java

That solved the problem for me. Good luck to all.


----------



## rtsims (Sep 29, 2013)

*Internet Explorer users*

Here is a link that I used to disable javascript on my computer. It fixed the problem and only took about 1 minute to do. 
IE9 JavaScript - How to Disable JavaScript In Internet Explorer 9


----------



## Carburetorless (Sep 29, 2013)

I was getting the same pop up a few days ago, but it seems to have stopped now. I didn't make any changes to my computer though.


----------



## Procut (Sep 29, 2013)

*First log on in a week!*

Well I have finally been able to log on here for the first time in about a week. Been experiencing the same damn LINKBUCK BS as everyone else. I guess it is a good thing that I do not have any "inbox" messages as I have shipped out a bunch of boxes this past week to other AS members. If we have had any dealings , I'd like to know how everything went. Good luck people with this Linkbucks thingy , IT IS NOT A GOOD THING! Protect your privacy. I hear this happens a bunch especially on forums with many links , not just this one.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 30, 2013)

So the site got hacked.
I understand the risk to Java but it is almost the back bone of the internet and many sites will not function without it. 
Run a good program to protect your computer and let it do updates etc but that still would not have prevented this site from getting hacked.


----------



## Fireaxman (Sep 30, 2013)

*Gone last night - back again this morning*

Had trouble with it last several days, then had no trouble with it last night. Now, this morning, Its Baaaaack!

Disabled Java as per instructions for my iPad in this forum (Thanks zogger !! Rep! ) and I can function, but it sure makes me mad when popups disturb my internet use. How can that kind of advertising work? Whenever it happens it makes me so mad at the solicitor that I would NEVER buy anything from one of them!


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 30, 2013)

The site is hacked with a redirect that uses JavaScript. As stated one way to avoid this is by disabling the JavaScript, or change it to PROMPT, so that you have a choice each time without going through all the menus. 
Another method is by going to Internet options, security, restricted sites, sites and adding *.linkbucks.com to the list. 
You can also restrict the redirect in Firefox but an extension must be added, I use block site. 

Blocking the redirected site allows you to keep your Java enabled that is so important for the functionality of your web browser. 

Ultimately the site has to be fixed.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't have Java or Javascript enabled on anything I have and the redirect still affected devices with Firefox, IE, Android and Safari. So it isn't a java issue- the site itself got hacked. It starts to load and then it hits something that sends you to Linkbucks. I have Linkbucks.com blocked at my router. With that only the Arboristsite.com banner at the top of the page loads then it sits "waiting for Linkbucks". Ha! Gonna have a long wait! But for me at least I don't have to Ctr+Alt+Del and close my browser in Task Manager to get away from them. And yeah, I imagine sites like this with all kinds of external ads are prone to being hacked because all it takes is one of those ads carrying a redirect.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 30, 2013)

Grouchy old man said:


> I don't have Java or Javascript enabled on anything I have and the redirect still affected devices with Firefox, IE, Android and Safari. So it isn't a java issue- the site itself got hacked. It starts to load and then it hits something that sends you to Linkbucks. I have Linkbucks.com blocked at my router. With that only the Arboristsite.com banner at the top of the page loads then it sits "waiting for Linkbucks". Ha! Gonna have a long wait! But for me at least I don't have to Ctr+Alt+Del and close my browser in Task Manager to get away from them. And yeah, I imagine sites like this with all kinds of external ads are prone to being hacked because all it takes is one of those ads carrying a redirect.



Looks like AS got it cleaned off for now. 
"So it isn't a java issue-..."
A Java script code can be on AS or a script that runs on your machine. Disabling it on your side may or may not solve the issue.
Depending on the fix it may come back, and return with a different redirect, I found blocking the site at the browser to be most effective for me.


----------



## Carburetorless (Sep 30, 2013)

We want to know if there is a way to disable the people who are doing the hacking. umpkin2:


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Sep 30, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> The site is hacked with a redirect that uses JavaScript. As stated one way to avoid this is by disabling the JavaScript, or change it to PROMPT, so that you have a choice each time without going through all the menus.
> Another method is by going to Internet options, security, restricted sites, sites and adding *.linkbucks.com to the list.
> You can also restrict the redirect in Firefox but an extension must be added, I use block site.
> 
> ...



I disabled the java script on google chrome and was able to get on, will try the prompt per your suggestion as
there are probably a lot of other sites i go to which will need java script enabled,,,,thx for your help..

Bob....


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 1, 2013)

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> I disabled the java script on google chrome and was able to get on, will try the prompt per your suggestion as
> there are probably a lot of other sites i go to which will need java script enabled,,,,thx for your help..
> 
> Bob....



Photo of my blocked site settings.



Depending on the platform being used, adjusting Java and blocking the now changing redirect link seems to work. If you get stuck on a splash screen for AS and it fails to load further, I believe AS is waiting for a Java script to run that normally makes the site function but when it is disable it neither goes to the hacked site or adds the function of the AS script.

The redirect is also changing so adding the new redirect seems to work, photo of my settings above.

Good luck to AS getting this fixed, sounds like it goes pretty deep and who ever hacked it is now working from the inside via a back door of such, don't know, just wish AS luck in getting it fixed.


P.S. Adding this note after posting a few minutes ago. Another nice thing about blocking the redirect site is the search function still works. Just did a search on boomerang toss to see when it was discussed last and it worked fine. Evidently the search function is a java script.....or it was fixed.........who knows.


----------



## Fireaxman (Oct 2, 2013)

*Still Not Fixed*

Still a problem this morning. Temporarily blocking Java works for me with Safari on the iPad, Thanks Again!

I just have to re-enable Java for some of my other browsing or to do a search. Once I get into the forum, after the initial log in page, I seem to be able to re-enable Java and move around the site at will without interruption. No big deal.


----------



## greg storms (Oct 5, 2013)

*linkbucks sucks*



Carburetorless said:


> We want to know if there is a way to disable the people who are doing the hacking. umpkin2:



The following came off google. Next time I get blocked, I'm going to mess with the blokes @ Linkbucks. If enough of us gave them a taste of their own medicine, they may correct whatever allows others to misuse them & wreck our fixation on AS.:bang:

Switcher HomeRogue Anti-SpywareRansomwaresArticlesHijackers and RedirectsResourcesHome > Browser Hijacker > LinkBucks redirect How to remove LinkBucks redirect?
By Giedrius Majauskas (admin) 

Goto comments What is LinkBucks redirect?
Linkbucks redirect (or LinkBucks virus ) is a browser hijacker that causes your searches redirected through Linkbucks system to other websites. Typically if you click on any search result in Google page you are redirected through this system to irrelevant website. You get annoyed, and malware creators make money from that. This classifies the Linkbucks redirect as browser hijacker.

You should not blame ############## itself. It is an advertisement network displaying ads around the page or showing splash screen with ads in between pages. This system is legitimate, though they should do more to prevent people misusing them. The malware generates fake LinkBucks links to show advertisements for you and thus earn money.

Typically, you get such infections because your PC was infected with Trojan or Worm parasite. Parasites evolve each day, and Trojan causing Linkbucks redirect might be undetected by your antivirus. Quite often redirects are not the only purpose of such parasites, thus you should not hesitate and remove Linkbucks redirect till it gets worse.

The real parasite behind Linkbucks virus might differ and requires PC scan with anti-malware program like Spyhunter or Hitman Pro. Such programs determine the exact parasite and help remove the redirect symptoms. It can be caused by:

•Trojan / Rootkit infection.
•Malicious plugin type of redirects, in some cases affecting single browser only
•Proxy server, router or similar infections affecting the whole network.
Additionally, some malware configures your PC to cause redirects like LinkBucks ones. For full walk through visit our Google redirect removal guide.




LinkBucks redirect is Dangerous


LinkBucks redirect is a parasitic Browser Hijacker
LinkBucks redirect may show numerous annoying advertisements
LinkBucks redirect logs your internet browsing history
LinkBucks redirect will replace (hijack) your browser homepage
LinkBucks redirect may spread additional spyware
LinkBucks redirect violates your privacy and compromises your security Download Spyhunter


for LinkBucks redirect detection


Note: Spyhunter trial provides detection of parasite like LinkBucks redirect and assists in its removal for free. You can remove detected files, processes and registry entries yourself or purchase a full version. 



LinkBucks redirect screenshots



Manual LinkBucks redirect removal

Important Note: Although it is possible to manually remove LinkBucks redirect, such activity can permanently damage your system if any mistakes are made in the process, as advanced spyware parasites are able to automatically repair themselves if not completely removed. Thus, manual spyware removal is recommended for experienced users only, such as IT specialists or highly qualified system administrators. For other users, we recommend using Spyhunter or other malware and spyware removal applications found on 2-viruses.com.
Stop these LinkBucks redirect processes:
How to stop malicious processes
[random].exe Remove these LinkBucks redirect files:
[random] It is impossible to list all file names and locations of modern parasites. You can identify remaining parasites, other LinkBucks redirect infected files and get help in LinkBucks redirect removal by using free Spyhunter scanner. It comes with free real-time protection module that helps preventing LinkBucks redirect and similar threats. 


LinkBucks redirect is classified as a Browser Hijacker, which means its parasitic damage payload consists of hijacking your browser homepage, error page, or search page with its own, mostly a commercial site of its creators, forcing you to accumulate force hits to a particular website to make it more popular or by using pay-per-click sites to earn money.

The easiest way for a Browser Hijacker such as LinkBucks redirect to infect your computer is to exploit certain ActiveX controls and other security holes in your Internet Explorer browser. By browsing insecure websites on the internet, users may encounter various pop-ups, which secretly install Browser Hijackers like LinkBucks redirect on your computer once clicked upon.

As soon as LinkBucks redirect completes its operations, the overall browser stability and performance severely degrade, making it nearly impossible to surf the web normally.




Removal guides in other languages


Wie man ############## Virus entfernt
Comment supprimer Redirection LinkBucks Cómo quitar LinkBucks Redirect 
Guide created June 12th, 2012 23:54, Guide modified March 30th, 2013 09:16 Browser Hijacker 
redirect 
Comments (6) 
Trackbacks (0) 
Leave a comment 
Harry McGuire September 19th, 2012 at 01:55 | #1 Reply | Quote Linkbucks is not a virus or browser hijack, it is an advertising system that webmasters use too make money off their links, it is on the site itself. Not on your computer or browser.
Giedrius Majauskas (admin) September 19th, 2012 at 08:21 | #2 Reply | Quote Harry McGuire : Linkbucks itself is pretty much harmless. The problem is with someone, who wrote virus for mis-using linkbucks. That parasite generated clicks through system and so hurt both the PC which PC was infected and the advertising system itself. At the moment we thing the problem is solved.
Anon Ymous November 5th, 2012 at 00:55 | #3 Reply | Quote @Giedrius: This is not talking about linkbucks. It is talking about the virus linkbucks redirect.
Jrod November 26th, 2012 at 02:11 | #4 Reply | Quote I have installed spyhunter, and ran it. I deleted every threat it found. Spyhunter now gives me a clean bill of health, however I am still being redirected to linkbucks copy websites. Please help.
Giedrius Majauskas (admin) November 26th, 2012 at 11:08 | #5 Reply | Quote 2 Possible issues, Jrod: Fresh version of trojan (behind linkbucks) or malicious start page. I would recommend using Spyhunter Help desk – they should handle it for free, and add your version of trojans to definitions. You can also check if there is no config issues in the browser which is aftereffect of infection : How to fix Google Redirect Virus (browser hijacker) problem
Jrod November 27th, 2012 at 17:40 | #6 Reply | Quote Thanks, Giedrius, I will see what they say, and update if/when it is fixed.
No trackbacks yet. 
Name (required) 
E-Mail (will not be published) (required) 
Website 

Subscribe to comments feed 



Notify me of follow-up comments by email.

Notify me of new posts by email.

BCMiner Rival Gaming LinkBucks redirect removal quick links 
Download Spyhunter to disable LinkBucks redirect 
Free instructions for LinkBucks redirect removal
A guide how to kill malicious processes
Malwarebytes download link
ESET Nod32 Antivirus review
Related to LinkBucks redirect
Related Posts
Happili redirectget-answers-fast redirectInternet explorer redirect virusGoogle redirect hijackerTracking999.com RedirectBeesQ (dot) net redirectGoogle redirect virusRedirect virusFirefox redirect virusGoogle search redirectTop 
Copyright © 2007-2013 Dedicated 2-viruses Contacting us, Authors, Privacy Policy, TOS, Disclosure


----------

